# Guitars!!!



## Jarred (21/9/16)

Any guitar enthusiasts out there?? Acoustic/electric

I currently own: a Taylor 324K-ce (ALL KOA)
Taylor GS mini (mahogany)
Washburn D10
and my "old faithful" Yamaha classical. (its ancient!)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (21/9/16)

Sadly sold all my guitars years ago when I realised that despite my knowledge of a power chord, I was never going to be a rock god.

I now only have my Washburn Bass, which was the first instrument (apart from a recorder when I was 6) that I ever owned.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (22/9/16)

I don't have picture with me at work, so I googled my guitars so I could show them here 

Ibanez Prestige SZ2020QM



Fender Telecaster Slimline, double cutaway with Seymour Duncan P90 pickups



VERY old Jackson Performer 3



Epiphone Les Paul Special II (With authentic Gibson pickups)



Ibanez Art120



And a 1976 Ibanez Concord (pre-lawsuit - still has a Fender headstock)



Among these I also have 2 drumkits, a digeridoo, A Ukelele and a whole bunch of sound/recording equipment too

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (22/9/16)

Cool thread. My main guitars at moment:
Ibanez AS73 jazz guitar, rewired and upgraded with Seymour Duncan 59 humbuckers, bought in 2001
Squire "bastardcaster" using a load of fender bits I had lying around, Bare knuckle brown sugar single coils (best pick ups I have ever used, but damned expensive), cts 250k pots and a rewiring job, bought in 2010, my main gigging guitar.
Eko Ranger 12 string acoustic, bought second hand in 1979 as a 21st birthday present to myself. (Yes I do realise I am an old codger).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DanTheMan (22/9/16)

1980 American strat
Cant wait to get home to show you guys a picture. she's my everything.
Had to sell my Gibson SG 2005, jackson same as @TheLongTwitch and a cort acoustic to get this bad boi.
Now just need a good valve amp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (22/9/16)

DanTheMan said:


> 1980 American strat
> Cant wait to get home to show you guys a picture. she's my everything.
> Had to sell my Gibson SG 2005, jackson same as @TheLongTwitch and a cort acoustic to get this bad boi.
> Now just need a good valve amp



Mate, consider a Fender Blues Junior amp, with a strat it is absolutely heavenly. Depends on your style of playing of course, but definitely worth a look.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (22/9/16)

I've got an Ibanez AM103,but I can't play for ***T!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DanTheMan (22/9/16)

Neal said:


> Mate, consider a Fender Blues Junior amp, with a strat it is absolutely heavenly. Depends on your style of playing of course, but definitely worth a look.


Shot dude.
Will have a look around and see if i can find one. have a Line6 150watt but its to bulky. also not valve


----------



## TheLongTwitch (23/9/16)

@DanTheMan I actually have a friend trying to sell his Vox VT40+ valve amp if you're interested?


----------



## DanTheMan (23/9/16)

I know not to get hung up on watt but its still important right? especially if you play open air shows a lot?


----------



## Jarred (23/9/16)

Neal said:


> Cool thread. My main guitars at moment:
> Ibanez AS73 jazz guitar, rewired and upgraded with Seymour Duncan 59 humbuckers, bought in 2001
> Squire "bastardcaster" using a load of fender bits I had lying around, Bare knuckle brown sugar single coils (best pick ups I have ever used, but damned expensive), cts 250k pots and a rewiring job, bought in 2010, my main gigging guitar.
> Eko Ranger 12 string acoustic, bought second hand in 1979 as a 21st birthday present to myself. (Yes I do realise I am an old codger).


I would you compare the Bare knuckle to Texas Specials?? Im also planning on buying and upgrading a square as a project I miss my MIJ Tokai love rock (les paul)...


----------



## Jarred (23/9/16)

Jarred said:


> I would you compare the Bare knuckle to Texas Specials?? Im also planning on buying and upgrading a square as a project I miss my MIJ Tokai love rock (les paul)...


how*


----------



## TheLongTwitch (23/9/16)

Hey @DanTheMan 
As a sound engineer that has worked with countless south african alternative acts, I don't wish to be rude or insult you.
(As I could be comparing what you said to something different entirely)

If you have a proper sound system/PA and engineer that is going to mic up your amp and mix it properly...then the wattage means nothing!
I've mixed and done the best shows with small guitar amps because they are easier to work with essentially.

Big amps make guitarists want to crank the volume up....which is THE WORST thing possible for a good live gig.
(Plus you need to push a big amp to get it to the sweetest sound)
Small amp + mic = perfect mix for your monitors and perfect mix for the crowd.
The last thing you need is an amp so loud that the engineer actually turns the mic off.

***And trust me on this one; I have had to cut the mic too many times because the guitarist pumps his amp to hell!!!
***Then I have people in the crowd shitting on me and telling me the guitar is too loud in the mix.
"...Sorry sweety but I don't have any guitar in the mix; the guitarist's amp is so loud that I had to turn the mic off"

I have personally owned 2 guitar stacks and sold 'em both as they are unnecessary and a burden to lug around!
I currently own a 25watt orange amp and couldn't be happier....home, studio and live!

Not saying you should believe every word of mine and/or buy the amp my friend has on offer;
and there are situations that a bigger amp may work better etc.

Hope I haven't offended you and wish you luck on your search for a new amp!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NickT (24/9/16)

As I mentioned in another thread, I'm a drummer, so I personally don't have a guitar, but my mate who I occasionally jam with does. Here's a few of his guitars.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (24/9/16)

Jarred said:


> I would you compare the Bare knuckle to Texas Specials?? Im also planning on buying and upgrading a square as a project I miss my MIJ Tokai love rock (les paul)...



Mate, pick ups and guitar sound is all very subjective so would not like to advise on the merits of one pick up vs another. I should perhaps have said the bare knuckles are the best pick ups I have owned that suit my playing. I absolutely love them but they may no suit you. Good luck and keep on playing man.


----------



## DanTheMan (25/9/16)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Hey @DanTheMan
> As a sound engineer that has worked with countless south african alternative acts, I don't wish to be rude or insult you.
> (As I could be comparing what you said to something different entirely)
> 
> ...




That is all that i needed to know. im buying a smaller valve amp. Done deal


----------



## Spydro (28/9/16)

I started playing guitars in the mid 50's. Was lead guitar in bands from the late 50's until Vietnam called mid 60's, then played again after the military until in the 80's when I took up keyboard synthesizers. But I still played "my" music on guitars for personal enjoyment for years. Older picture of the last two (and their original cases) that I held on to... a German custom made for me Framus Strato Deluxe I got in the mid 60's, and a Martin Sigma GCS-6 I bought new in 1972 (that's still near new as I never played it much).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jarred (28/9/16)

NickT said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I'm a drummer, so I personally don't have a guitar, but my mate who I occasionally jam with does. Here's a few of his guitars.
> 
> View attachment 68997
> View attachment 68999
> ...


That Gibson Sg!!!


----------



## Tashy (8/6/18)

It's has been 2 years since the last post on Guitars. I'm sure there are some new and old members that would love to show us their collection. I've been playing for almost 4 years and still play every single day. Music is a beautiful part of life, especially when you are able to create it yourself. Please show me more guitars

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## rogue zombie (8/6/18)

I have been playing a classical for a year now. My mates bought me a nylon for my 40th, to break in my fingers and get going.

Now I'm looking at the Yamaha F310 - I reckon great bang for buck. I've messed around on a few Yamaha's and they don't dissapoint.




Went to Mars Music 2 weeks ago and played a Taylor, cant remember model number, but it was R35k.... oh my sweet, what a guitar!
I play just for the love of music, to unwind and because I always wanted to, but never got round to it. So I'll never need anything like that Taylor.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Tashy (8/6/18)

My Baby's 


Palmer PD21-CEQ VP-WR
Bucklay BA10PAK
Peavey Electric BXBEM120269

The Didgeridoo belongs to @Dietz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (8/6/18)

Tashy said:


> My Baby's
> 
> 
> The Didgeridoo belongs to @Dietz


Its a Fender DidgeCast 900000ZX digital acoustic native airpipe-tunemaker-Deluxx.
I use it when I howl at the moon for some rain, I call it DA RAINMAKER

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (8/6/18)

I'm thinking... @Dietz and @Tashy doing a duet for us at Vapecon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tashy (8/6/18)

Stosta said:


> I'm thinking... @Dietz and @Tashy doing a duet for us at Vapecon?


Whahahaha nope. I'm way too shy for that. @Dietz knows, I don't even play for him because of my shyness.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (8/6/18)

Tashy said:


> Whahahaha nope. I'm way too shy for that. @Dietz knows, I don't even play for him because of my shyness.


Its true, shes really talented, but I have to pretend that Im not listening for her to play me something

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (8/6/18)

Tashy said:


> Whahahaha nope. I'm way too shy for that. @Dietz knows, I don't even play for him because of my shyness.





Dietz said:


> Its true, shes really talented, but I have to pretend that Im not listening for her to play me something



Haha! I can fully understand that! I only play for my 6-month old son, and it even makes him cry sometimes. My wife stands around the corner recording me though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Befokski (9/6/18)

I've been playing guitar for about 10 years now. (Not that I'm any good)

I also dabbled in a few other instruments like Piano, Cello, Drums, Tenor Sax, Harpsicord, Oboe, Organ, uke and several lutes.

These are the guitars and pedals I have left after I thinned out the herd.

Guitars:
Dean Bbolt
Schecter Exotic Star Custom

Pedals:
Cry baby Wah
Boss Volume pedal
Blackstar HT Dual Distortion
Boss Tu3 tuner
NUX Multi effects pedal
TC Electronic Hall of Fame reverb
Akai Analog Delay
TC Electronic Ditto Mini Loop pedal

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Tashy (9/6/18)

Befokski said:


> I've been playing guitar for about 10 years now. (Not that I'm any good)
> 
> I also dabbled in a few other instruments like Piano, Cello, Drums, Tenor Sax, Harpsicord, Oboe, Organ, uke and several lutes.
> 
> ...


Wow that's really cool man. I also played the piano for about 5 years, and they only way I'll ever play piano again is if I get a white baby grand


----------



## Befokski (9/6/18)

@Tashy A white one? Haha I've always been a fan of the Bosendorfer Grands, I've played one at the SABC in Auckland Park 2/3 years back and fell in love with it.


----------



## Raindance (13/6/18)

Tashy said:


> Wow that's really cool man. I also played the piano for about 5 years, and they only way I'll ever play piano again is if I get a white baby grand


C'mon @Dietz, whats wrong with you? Buy your lady a nice pressy for xmas. No idea how you are going wrap it and get it to fit under the tree, but dont make your problems mine OK!? Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (13/6/18)

Raindance said:


> C'mon @Dietz, whats wrong with you? Buy your lady a nice pressy for xmas. No idea how you are going wrap it and get it to fit under the tree, but dont make your problems mine OK!? Lol.
> 
> Regards


Id rather buy more Vape gear for her, There is no space for a Piano in my house

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (13/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Id rather buy more Vape gear for her, There is no space for a Piano in my house


I've seen your garage. Its empty....

Lol, I'm in a trolling mood today. Sorry. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (17/6/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (12/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (20/7/18)

Didn't check the model number as it was R55K. Dream spec everything for me as a guitar, finish etc.

The bulge in my pocket was my mod. Actual mod - not MY mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## cgs (11/3/19)

h'lo 




couple of corts
ibanez acoustic
half an ibanez RG electric
Epi G400 '1966' SG

and some amps/cabs

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (12/3/19)

Have my Kramer Baretta FR404s which i got as my first guitar for my 13th birthday.

2 Microphones QUAD RAILS split-able by the tone control, manufacturing Bill Lawrence USA.
Very Large output level.
Painting "Nuclear Yellow" and very good varnish.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## cgs (12/3/19)

LOVE Kramers, especially with a reverse headstock.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/3/19)

cgs said:


> LOVE Kramers, especially with a reverse headstock.



Yeah i love this guitar!!


----------



## Adephi (25/2/21)

We need to revive this thread with some guitar nerd stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (17/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/5/21)

Reviving a old thread

Have not touched a guitar in 20 years but decided to start the hobby up again. Picked up a Ibanez and Marshall code 25 with a Boss MT-2W Waza pedal.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Adephi (31/5/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> Reviving a old thread
> 
> Have not touched a guitar in 20 years but decided to start the hobby up again. Picked up a Ibanez and Marshall code 25 with a Boss MT-2W Waza pedal.
> 
> View attachment 231097



She's a beaut!

Use to have an Ibanez JS100. But when kids came in the electric went out. Still have my Yamaha acoustics that I dusted off a few weeks ago.

I remember it was a hassle to find a tech that knew the Tremolo bridge. Very few knew the Floyd Rose or Tremelo enough to do a proper string change and setup.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (31/5/21)

This use to be mine. Really miss her though.




It's a cheap replica of the one Joe plays at 47 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/5/21)

Adephi said:


> She's a beaut!
> 
> Use to have an Ibanez JS100. But when kids came in the electric went out. Still have my Yamaha acoustics that I dusted off a few weeks ago.
> 
> I remember it was a hassle to find a tech that knew the Tremolo bridge. Very few knew the Floyd Rose or Tremelo enough to do a proper string change and setup.


Thanks bro. Yeah when I still played I shad one with the floating tremelo. Was a nuisance to maintain lol. This one seems to be quite a bit better.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (20/6/21)

Posting this here because I think only true guitarists will appreciate this.

Dave Mathews is one of my favorite guitarists. Not because he is South African and he got a few good hits and play awesome concerts or anything. But the way he plays cords.

This video shows that perfectly. His fingers looks like an octopus on the fret board.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/8/21)

It was time for a upgrade. Ibanez RG Prestige

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Norman Anderson (19/11/21)

Wow, it is so nice to see all those classy guitars.
My baby is a Horugel, it is about 37 years old and still playing.
Was gathering dust for over 20 years and I decided to pull her out.
New set of classic nylon strings and still playing very nice.
I have to get back into playing, fingers got soft.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/11/21)

They had a green one so could not help myself

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (20/11/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> They had a green one so could not help myself
> 
> View attachment 244325
> View attachment 244326



Ya, the green one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/11/21)

Norman Anderson said:


> Wow, it is so nice to see all those classy guitars.
> My baby is a Horugel, it is about 37 years old and still playing.
> Was gathering dust for over 20 years and I decided to pull her out.
> New set of classic nylon strings and still playing very nice.
> I have to get back into playing, fingers got soft.


The back looks nice.


----------



## Norman Anderson (20/11/21)

Resistance said:


> The back looks nice.


Thanx

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (20/11/21)

Well I got me this little thingy about a month ago.

no name and I thought turn it into a uke, but I might just give it to my nephew as is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Keen@n (7/1/22)

Does anyone know if the Ibanez - N427 Arondite - Electric guitar is any good?

I can't find anything on it


----------



## Adephi (9/11/22)

I was fortunate enough to have the opportunity to chat with Chris about guitars for just a minute or 2 back when they toured here. He might not be one of the greatest, but he has a tremendous passion for the instrument.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/22)

Keen@n said:


> Does anyone know if the Ibanez - N427 Arondite - Electric guitar is any good?
> 
> I can't find anything on it


----------

